# Garage Active UK/Europe dealers



## BNR32x (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi there,

Does anyone know a dealer/vendor who supplies Garage Active parts in UK/Europe? Looking for a few parts that are not advertised on Nengun,RHD Japan etc that are on the Garage Active site.

Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They don’t exist 

you can approach RHD etc to buy it in 

or trust Kikaku would be my go to


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Agree with Mat RHD or TK would be my go to.
Long lead time on a lot of the stuff


----------

